# Petco Bookshelf Aquarium?



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

Anyone have this tank? http://www.petco.com/product/14978/Petco-Bookshelf-Freshwater-Fish-Aquarium.aspx?CoreCat=certona-_-ProductListTopRated_Fish_4-_-Petco%20Bookshelf%20Freshwater%20Fish%20Aquarium-14978

It says it holds 6.6 gallons and is 8.13" L X 24" W X 9.25" H

Comes with a hood, though I know I would need a different light for my plants. I also would use my current sponge filter, so I don't care about what filter it comes with.

I'm considering trying to upgrade a bit from my current 5 gallon tank. I love my tank, but I would like my little guy to have more swimming room. The one I have is 16 inches at the widest part, and if I got this tank it would add another 8 inches of horizontal room to swim. Plus 1.6 more gallons of water.

I just wonder if this would be a good upgrade? I'm not sure how soon I would be able to get it, as right now I don't have a place to sit a longer tank. :/ But maybe I could get something set up if I can just find a sturdy table the right size.

Thanks for any and all input!


----------



## hotrod57ts (Nov 9, 2011)

i like that tank was thinking about getting one myself


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

They are nice tanks, but maybe a 10 gallon would suit your needs better? It would be more water, and they are a bit more compact then that. Just a suggestion. I love that bookshelf tank to!


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah, I know a 10 gallon would be shorter, but I want more length for him to swim in. 

I did find a nice sturdy and affordable shelf on Wal-mart.com http://www.walmart.com/ip/Whitmor-Supreme-Wide-Chrome-Stacking-Shelf/3429395

This would hold the tank and not be in the way in my living room. I like having the tank in the living room because it is where I am most of the time. 

Anyway, this is probably not going to happen for a while. I need to budget. But I do think I want to upgrade him when I can!


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I was going to buy this, my walmart has it for $22. I think it would look great with my 10 gallon sorority on it.


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

I'd like to get that tank and find a wall shelf to put it on.....


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

Zergy - That is a nice looking table! Just a bit long for the space I have though. 

LuckyBlue - That would be neat, but you would need a very sturdy wall shelf. Water is heavy!!


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

yup about 8-9 pounds per gallon. I guess you could make your own too. With a few cinder blocks and a sheet of plywood you can have a sturdy table for any length you desire. Wont be pretty but functional.


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

He he! True enough.

I do like the chrome shelf I posted a link to. It isn't super 'pretty' but I bet with a table cloth on it that it would look fine.


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I read a couple reviews on it and it says it has trouble with heavy loads and the shelf slides. Just be careful.


----------



## mhxistenz (Apr 7, 2012)

I have 2 bookshelf aquariums and I love them. The size is just right, construction pretty sturdy and neat, and they're very easy to clean. The first one's filter was super noisy so I bought an AquaClear 20 and that's worked out very well. The second one's filter is quiet as a mouse. Crap shoot, I guess. I'd like a bit more room so I could house more fish but I'm not willing to maintain a 10-gal, not to mention the lack of space in my apt. I definitely recommend Petco's bookshelf tanks, though.


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah I figured it would weigh around 70 pounds ... just need to make sure i fing the studs.. maybe if it spans three studs. I'll double check with my Dad. He worked construction his whole life.... He'll tell me what I need to do to make it work.

I was thinking maybe attach brackets on the underside and the top side ... We have a very small house and it would be great not to have to use floor space... no counter space left either... :-D


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

ZergyMonster said:


> I read a couple reviews on it and it says it has trouble with heavy loads and the shelf slides. Just be careful.


Huh... Odd. They use some things very similar where I work to keep *big* water jugs on and they work great. Maybe it is a different brand though.. I'll have to look into it more.

Thanks for the heads up!

----------

mhxistenz - Thanks for the review!


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

I have that tank, it is a nice tank. Why would you need a different light for plants? I kinda wonder what the little black bit in the bottom right is for? It also is acrylic so it has a bit of a purple? hue when lit at night. It makes it look different from my glass tanks. The small feeding door in the front makes it nearly impossible to vacum from the front, so you have to lift the entire cover off to daily clean...

I like the low profile, but you can get two 5 gal and hoods for about the same price.

I give it an 8 for usefulness, and a 5 for value.


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

Well, don't you need the 'daylight' bulbs for growing plants? Maybe I'm wrong..?


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

Anyway, I do think this is going to be my upgrade tank once I get the funds. I really think he will enjoy more swimming room, and I know I will like seeing him have more room too. <3


----------



## RoranicusPondicus (Sep 22, 2011)

I have this tank for about 7 months now. I was not going to get it a first when I read the filter was loud, lucky me it was quit as a mouse. The filter can be strong, but you can change the flow. It short so it only take a betta a sec to get to top for a breath. My HM Rory and I love it.


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

Well, they were having and online sale, and I had a tiny bit of funds in my Paypal account, so... I just ordered the tank!!

I also got some root tabs for my plants, since none of my local stores had them. I'll be excited to switch him over! I now need to find something to set the tank on.


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

where did you find it on sale???? how much??


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

LuckyBlue said:


> where did you find it on sale???? how much??



........


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

LuckyBlue said:


> where did you find it on sale???? how much??


 
The link is in my first post. 

They have it for 20% off, so it is $39 before shipping. And if you order $49 dollars worth or more, you get free shipping.


----------



## artieface (Apr 20, 2012)

I've got one of these and I actually re enforced the bookshelf with metal brackets. You can get them in various sizes from any hardware store and they're holding up!


----------



## cezerd (Jan 19, 2013)

*Great form factor/price - but I'm a little disappointed with the view thru bowfront*

Love the form factor from a fish perspective, but have a problem with the view through the bowfront. Check out detail on my Amazon.com review ... Amazon.com: C. Duenas' review of Petco Bookshelf Freshwater Fish Aquarium


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

the stock light is fine for lowlight plants. if the lght does fail however, you will be looking for an 18'' T8 replacement.


----------



## jpottle (Jan 7, 2013)

I got this Petco tank over the weekend. My review of it is here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=125755&page=2#post1399073


----------

